# Stephen Carpenter custom ESP Tele 8 strings (shitty pic inside)



## misingonestring (Sep 20, 2011)

Likely old news or a repost but ESP's Facebook posted a pic a few minutes ago showing Stephen holding some new guitars of his.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 20, 2011)

More pictures or I kill someone.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 20, 2011)

Does it djtwang?


----------



## Jarabowa (Sep 20, 2011)

I think I'll kill someone anyways, if it were to get me that one on the right. What the fuck Steph, why do you do this to me?!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 20, 2011)

Those actually look better than his usual sigs IMO.


----------



## aeronaut (Sep 20, 2011)

Lucky biotch he is! His guitars are awesome!


----------



## Sicarius (Sep 20, 2011)

god damn


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 20, 2011)

Sweet guitars for sure.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 20, 2011)

8-string Tele's? Fucking win.


----------



## Valennic (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2011)

^Yep. 

How many fucking guitars does this guy have?


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 20, 2011)

Those are beyond sexy, especially the sunburst.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 20, 2011)

These are so awesome! Need better pics!


----------



## Syriel (Sep 21, 2011)

The tele shape in a 7 / 8 string config is just growing on me. I should get a quote.


----------



## motomoto (Sep 21, 2011)

DO WANT


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 21, 2011)

Stef has some immaculate taste in guitars. 

Do. Want.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 21, 2011)

fuuuuuuuuuck!

still, i like his white tele 7 more.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Sep 21, 2011)

I REALLY wish ESP would quit fucking around and release his damn Stef T-7 as a new signature model. Not that the current ones aren't cool, but they're getting boring already and we need new stuff...

As it sits, it looks as though Alex Wade will have his Tele 7-string released as a signature model before we will see a Stephen Carpenter model - which if they do and it's the same color and specs as the one Alex posted, I'd go for that one before I go for the Stef T-7.

So let's see who's Tele 7 comes out first. The race is on!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2011)

More of the exact same guitars in different finishes. Pass......


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> More of the exact same guitars in different finishes. Pass......



Yeah, same shape, different color. Also it's only tele-shaped, it is in no way a TELE when it has 8-string EMGs installed...


----------



## celticelk (Sep 21, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah, same shape, different color. Also it's only tele-shaped, it is in no way a TELE when it has 8-string EMGs installed...



True, but at least it's not *another* goddamn superstrat.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 21, 2011)

Just when I'm starting to like the Tele shape, too.....


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah, same shape, different color. Also it's only tele-shaped, it is in no way a TELE when it has 8-string EMGs installed...



Yeah... I'm still hoping for somebody to do a 7 Tele that's based on the classic, tried and true design: Alder or Swamp Ash body, single coil in the bridge position and lipstick in the neck position, maple fretboard, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 21, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> I REALLY wish ESP would quit fucking around and release his damn Stef T-7 as a new signature model. Not that the current ones aren't cool, but they're getting boring already and we need new stuff...
> 
> As it sits, it looks as though Alex Wade will have his Tele 7-string released as a signature model before we will see a Stephen Carpenter model - which if they do and it's the same color and specs as the one Alex posted, I'd go for that one before I go for the Stef T-7.
> 
> So let's see who's Tele 7 comes out first. The race is on!



Didn't ESP release the T-7 for the international market already?


----------



## in-pursuit (Sep 21, 2011)

how stoned is he in that pic!


----------



## celticelk (Sep 21, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> I REALLY wish ESP would quit fucking around and release his damn Stef T-7 as a new signature model. Not that the current ones aren't cool, but they're getting boring already and we need new stuff...
> 
> As it sits, it looks as though Alex Wade will have his Tele 7-string released as a signature model before we will see a Stephen Carpenter model - which if they do and it's the same color and specs as the one Alex posted, I'd go for that one before I go for the Stef T-7.
> 
> So let's see who's Tele 7 comes out first. The race is on!



Does the Schecter Chris Garza model not count for some reason? Or are you just interested in those two models, and not Tele-shaped 7s in general?


----------



## nightflameauto (Sep 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Yeah... I'm still hoping for somebody to do a 7 Tele that's based on the classic, tried and true design: Alder or Swamp Ash body, single coil in the bridge position and lipstick in the neck position, maple fretboard, etc.



There is the Agile T-7. Personally I'd love to have something like that to layer up with my humbucker guitars. Could add some real sizzle of those single coils are really tele sounding. I guess it doesn't have the lipstick neck pickup, but everything else about it screams tele to me.

These sig guitars are pretty sweet looking. Probably not something I'd go for, but pretty awesome looking anyway.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

nightflameauto said:


> There is the Agile T-7.



Yeah, I've seen those. As you point out, though, it's lacking the lipstick pickup, and I also abhor the headstock.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't ESP release the T-7 for the international market already?



Yep. 

ESP Guitars & Basses - Russian Website


----------



## celticelk (Sep 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Yeah, I've seen those. As you point out, though, it's lacking the lipstick pickup, and I also abhor the headstock.



The traditional Tele neck pickup isn't a lipstick, though - it's a standard single-coil with a metal cover.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 21, 2011)

celticelk said:


> The traditional Tele neck pickup isn't a lipstick, though - it's a standard single-coil with a metal cover.



Shows what I know! 

Lipstick pickup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The Fender Telecaster's neck-position pickup, despite its appearance, is not a lipstick-tube pickup. It is a traditional single-coil pickup under a chrome-plated cover.



I had no idea.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 21, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I always preferred this one:
> 
> 
> With the puddin'!


----------



## jr1092 (Sep 21, 2011)

Shit, majority of my GAS derives from Stephen Carpenter's signatures...If they made a white 8 string Telecaster shape I will sell a kidney to get one.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 21, 2011)

You guys all really seem to go crazy for the tele. I was never attracted much to the body shape or to pickguards. They always struck me as outdated, odd and a little ugly. I like Alex's and Garza's a little more than these.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> More of the exact same guitars in different finishes. Pass......



Yeah it does kinda annoy me that he could have ESP make him anything he wanted and he just chooses the same guitar with different finishes. If I were him I'd get all sorts of guitars made.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 21, 2011)

I was waiting to see this happen.... I do like the Sunburst looking one (at least what you can see anyways) but all in all, I'm just not that big of a fan of the Tele body shape.

Good god Steph has a LOT of customs..... Would be neat to see exactly how many ESP's he owns in total.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 21, 2011)

IMO the Tele shape is different, not better! I think alot of guys like the tele because its different and to them thats better. I look at the shape, especially with a pickguard and sometimes cringe lol


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 21, 2011)

Damn him and that pickup configuration.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Triple-J (Sep 21, 2011)

I find it quite ironic that Stef has played so many colour variations of both his sigs with neon paintjobs, graphics/logos, metalflake finishes etc but the only colour choice available to the public is plain old black.  
I dig Stef's colour choices though and I'm always curious to see what he's going to play next but I also think it's about time ESP overhauled the Stef signature series or maybe produced a limited edition colour like they did with the Alexi sig a few years back.




vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah it does kinda annoy me that he could have ESP make him anything he wanted and he just chooses the same guitar with different finishes. If I were him I'd get all sorts of guitars made.



What bothers me more is the fact that he actually has a really cool 7 string V too but for some reason he rarely uses it.


----------



## dreamermind (Sep 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>


^ does he know that he is holding a 5 year budget of Moldavia ?


----------



## JPMike (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice... Thanks for the GAS!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Kamikaze7 (Sep 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Didn't ESP release the T-7 for the international market already?



Yes, but to get one here in the states is STILL over $4k... If I'm gonna spend that kinda money on a Custom Shop, I'll get one from the Custom Shop in Hollywood and get it the way I want. 



celticelk said:


> Does the Schecter Chris Garza model not count for some reason? Or are you just interested in those two models, and not Tele-shaped 7s in general?



It does, but I'm not a fan of the typical Schecter baseball bat necks, and not to mention the headstock does nothing for me. Besides, I'm an ESP whore - depending on whether other people think I have a biased opinion or otherwise. I like what I like. It's gotta be the right specs, hardware, pickups and finish for me to even consider it.



Triple-J said:


> I find it quite ironic that Stef has played so many colour variations of both his sigs with neon paintjobs, graphics/logos, metalflake finishes etc but the only colour choice available to the public is plain old black.
> I dig Stef's colour choices though and I'm always curious to see what he's going to play next but I also think it's about time ESP overhauled the Stef signature series or maybe produced a limited edition colour like they did with the Alexi sig a few years back.
> 
> What bothers me more is the fact that he actually has a really cool 7 string V too but for some reason he rarely uses it.



^^^Yes, +1 to this... They wouldn't even need to do a limited production run of them, just make them a normal production model. They already have to an extent... ESP did, in thier typical aggrivation by making them in different finishes for a year, and then discontinue them - just like they did with the 607 in the 2-tone burst and the 607B in the natural. Notice how you hardly ever see those for grabs anywhere??? That is what aggrivates me the most with ESP. It's also the reason why I'm buying the Eclipse 7-string while I can before they discontinue these as well.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 25, 2011)

hoooollllyyyyyyyyyyy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttt!!!!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 25, 2011)

that is a sexy smile


----------



## MTech (Sep 25, 2011)

Those took a bit to make, Stef told me clear back at the begining of the Diamond Eyes Tour that he'd ordered 8 string Tele's, but nice to see they're finally here.



Kamikaze7 said:


> I REALLY wish ESP would quit fucking around and release his damn Stef T-7 as a new signature model. Not that the current ones aren't cool, but they're getting boring already and we need new stuff...



What are you talking about the T7 is his sig model and has been out for quite some time now.





Plus like anything, you can always order from the custom shop.



Kamikaze7 said:


> Yes, but to get one here in the states is STILL over $4k... If I'm gonna spend that kinda money on a Custom Shop, I'll get one from the Custom Shop in Hollywood and get it the way I want.



There hasn't been a USA Custom Shop in over a decade...



Anyway I wouldn't be surprised to see some 7 string love coming this year from ESP because aside from so many artists/people starting to get more into 7's and 8's, they're also stealing a lot of other companies artists.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know what it is about making tele's 7's and 8's but it makes me want to call ESP up now and order one of those fucking things, I love it when people expand on the tele shape and add more strings to them because it works on them!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 25, 2011)

My heart started racing when I saw these. That sunburst one is just the definition of class.


----------



## Diggy (Sep 25, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Likely old news or a repost but ESP's Facebook posted a pic a few minutes ago showing Stephen holding some new guitars of his.





vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Sep 25, 2011)

MTech said:


> Those took a bit to make, Stef told me clear back at the begining of the Diamond Eyes Tour that he'd ordered 8 string Tele's, but nice to see they're finally here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, a Custom Shop ESP takes about a year or a little longer to come thru. And even though it may not come from the actual Hollywood Custom Shop, it still has to go to Hollywood to be delivered to whoever the customer is in the USA who ordered it. And yes, the T-7 is his sig model, but what I meant was ESP should offer it to us here in the states as a model here and as an LTD like the rest of his sigs...

And yes, we're starting to see some of the new 7 & 8-string love after enough of a demand was made and enough ESP fans, lovers and collector said "What The Fuck?!?!?!". But like I mentioned earlier, that is part of the reason why I'm NOT waiting to get one of these Eclipse 7's. Because just like all the other awesome 7 & 8-strings ESP's made in the past - SC models included, LTD or otherwise - they only make them for a year and then discontinue them making the damn near impossible to even find, let alone try and buy. But go figure, the see-thru green SRC-7 is still offered as a normal production model everywhere else BUT here in the USA What the fuck is with that?!?!?   . This is what deeply annoys me with ESP...



AlexWadeWC said:


> My heart started racing when I saw these. That sunburst one is just the definition of class.



Alex, your Tele 7 makes his look weak in comparison bro... Any word on the status of seeing an Alex Wade signature Tele 7 in the near future??? I'd be one of the first in line to order one if so... LTD or not. Your Tele 7 is pure, un-adulterated sex and an absolute must have!


----------



## MTech (Sep 25, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> Yes, a Custom Shop ESP takes about a year or a little longer to come thru. And even though it may not come from the actual Hollywood Custom Shop, it still has to go to Hollywood to be delivered to whoever the customer is in the USA who ordered it. And yes, the T-7 is his sig model, but what I meant was ESP should offer it to us here in the states as a model here and as an LTD like the rest of his sigs...
> 
> And yes, we're starting to see some of the new 7 & 8-string love after enough of a demand was made and enough ESP fans, lovers and collector said "What The Fuck?!?!?!". But like I mentioned earlier, that is part of the reason why I'm NOT waiting to get one of these Eclipse 7's. Because just like all the other awesome 7 & 8-strings ESP's made in the past - SC models included, LTD or otherwise - they only make them for a year and then discontinue them making the damn near impossible to even find, let alone try and buy. But go figure, the see-thru green SRC-7 is still offered as a normal production model everywhere else BUT here in the USA What the fuck is with that?!?!?   . This is what deeply annoys me with ESP...



Just like any imported guitar goes to their facility before going to a distributor or dealer. It's not "Hollywood Custom Shop" all it is, is a warehouse with about a dozen tech tables to setup guitars..they're not making guitars there.

Anyway, keep in mind they make the LTD's to "test the waters" to gauge interest.... the only problem is the demand for quality has went up yet the financial situation in the economy is terrible.... So when you have guys not buying the LTD's because they want an ESP...along with the guys who don't want to fork out the cash for a real ESP compared to the LTD..it makes it hard to see more good models and/or options/choices people would rather see.

Trust me they know people want Tele's especially with so many artists getting customs made.. Plus the demand for Ebony & Maple boards along with Mahogany bodies.... colors other than black....NECK pickups.....and of course passive pickups or at least actives that are passive sized so people can switch them out to what they want.... The question is are they going to do something about it this year...only NAMM will tell.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 25, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> My heart started racing when I saw these. That sunburst one is just the definition of class.





The red one reminds me of an old Cadillac too.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 25, 2011)

MTech said:


> Anyway, keep in mind they make the LTD's to "test the waters" to gauge
> Trust me they know people want Tele's especially with so many artists getting customs made.. Plus the demand for Ebony & Maple boards along with Mahogany bodies.... colors other than black....NECK pickups.....and of course passive pickups or at least actives that are passive sized so people can switch them out to what they want.... The question is are they going to do something about it this year...only NAMM will tell.



NAMM *WILL* tell....


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 25, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> NAMM *WILL* tell....


 


I hope so because if they don't improve and expand on these designs I will be dissapointed!


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder what tuning he will use on those for the new record? lol


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 26, 2011)

MUTANTOID said:


> I wonder what tuning he will use on those for the new record? lol


 
Drop Zb  joke, My guess is he will stick to F# again.


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 26, 2011)

*DAT TELE*


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 26, 2011)

ivancic1al said:


> *DAT TELE*


 

All Stef has to do is show his Coooooool Faaaaaace and he gets a new guitar


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 26, 2011)

I really, really hope they put these into production, I'd be all over that. Such nice lines on those geetars!


----------



## MUTANTOID (Sep 26, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> Drop Zb  joke, My guess is he will stick to F# again.



I kinda of doubt it. Its the Deftone's tradition to lower the tuning on every record. I'd imagine sooner or later Stephen will get to a point where he can't go any lower?

Anyone else jealous of not only the sweet axes but his flawless teeth?!?!


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Sep 26, 2011)

MUTANTOID said:


> I kinda of doubt it. Its the Deftone's tradition to lower the tuning on every record. I'd imagine sooner or later Stephen will get to a point where he can't go any lower?
> 
> Anyone else jealous of not only the sweet axes but his flawless teeth?!?!


 
I ain't jealous of him, he gets some serious red eye .


----------



## Ripper1134 (Sep 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>


 Hey Stef, wanna share?


----------



## templton89 (Sep 27, 2011)

MUTANTOID said:


> I kinda of doubt it. Its the Deftone's tradition to lower the tuning on every record. I'd imagine sooner or later Stephen will get to a point where he can't go any lower?
> 
> Anyone else jealous of not only the sweet axes but his flawless teeth?!?!



they do seem to go lower and lower on each record, however they dont stick to that one tuning throughout the whole record. Diamond Eyes has sons in F#, B standard, Drop C. Same with previous records. 

I personally dont see him going lower than F but I might be veeeeery wrong


----------



## engage757 (Oct 1, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> More of the exact same guitars in different finishes. Pass......


 

pretty standard for stef. He only plays like 3 guitar models, and all he does is get different color ones, nothing different. I dig this to some degree though.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



Well, one thing's for sure... unlike his friend, he still has all his guitars and didn't sell them


----------



## 8stringthrash8 (Oct 4, 2011)

but will it djent?


----------



## Caveman (Oct 4, 2011)

I wana take one of those from the bottom of that pile, Hed never notice!


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 4, 2011)

he could have that lot of guitars 'cos they all have a little flaw : the neck PU is at the wrong place !

no jealousy here !


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

This is almost as funny as seeing Yngwie Malmsteen's collection of guitars, it's virtually the exact same one.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Oct 7, 2011)

He uses a good few of them. Most of them have different tunings, so they serve a purpose.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 7, 2011)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> He uses a good few of them. Most of them have different tunings, so they serve a purpose.



You have a point, sure he could have several guitars for different tunings, but when you use so much distortion all you hear is white noise, I think they kind of stop being beyond their use then.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Oct 7, 2011)

i have trouble expressing just how much i want one of those machines.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



Holy chit...


----------



## HurrDurr (Dec 21, 2012)

Over a year later, and we still don't have a Tele-7 from anyone other than that fairly unattractive (in my opinion) Garza 7. It's a cool guitar and all, but I'm not that big into Schecters aside from the Loomis signature series.

What is wrong with the world? NAMM DID NOT TELL...


----------



## willis7452 (Dec 22, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> NAMM *WILL* tell....



I really hope you get a tele sig, I can't stand the sc pick up layout. but either or would be awesome!


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 22, 2012)

rumors have been circulating saying that his tele 7 (or 8) could be relaesed in the us this year. NAMM may REALLY tell us this year! hope so...


----------



## tsar nicholas (Dec 22, 2012)

These are awesome. I'd be strongly tempted to get a tele-style 8


----------



## trianglebutt (Dec 22, 2012)

I wish ESP would make the LTD Stef model in some different colors, the black is what's putting me off grabbing one.


----------



## xxvicarious (Dec 23, 2012)

The axes are badass.

But Steph, man... Hahahahahaha.


----------



## MouseBBX (Dec 23, 2012)

That first pic in the thread cracks me up:
It strikes me that no matter how many guitars you (could) have, and how well-known or accomplished you are, a man will always grin like a cheshire cat when he gets a new guitar.


----------



## antuni (Jul 23, 2013)

hes got awesome guitars


----------



## vilk (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the guy on the left Cesar from Weeds?


----------



## Tordah (Jul 28, 2013)

I so want an LTD version of these.


----------



## patata (Jul 29, 2013)

>



Look at this ............ acting all like ''Yo like em huh?Got them fo free,ALL of them''


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 29, 2013)

patata said:


> Look at this ............ acting all like ''Yo like em huh?Got them fo free,ALL of them''



That smug son of a gun


----------



## CurseBreaker (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks awesome, I think I still prefer his regular model though (and plan to order the ESP version in about a month - super excited).


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 1, 2013)

High As FU_C_K!


----------



## turenkodenis (Aug 26, 2013)

How about green one with i thingk OFR!!!!






take it from BBC - Reading + Leeds - 2013 - Acts - Deftones


----------



## Tesla (Aug 26, 2013)

turenkodenis said:


> How about green one with i thingk OFR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 27, 2013)

Hmmm... he's moving into trems???


----------



## tm20 (Aug 27, 2013)

i thought he quit trems because he complained that when one string broke it put the rest out of tune


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 27, 2013)

I bet it's got a blocked trem to avoid that.

As much as I love these guitars, those headstocks are almost as long as the neck and look kind of ridiculous


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2013)

turenkodenis said:


>





EDIT: I'm pretty sure the trem is blocked, unless he's using it for palm stuff like Korn does, because I see no arm on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think I've seen many people that look happier than he does in that pic.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 27, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't think I've seen many people that look happier than he does in that pic.



He always looks happy. That's what happens when you have a constant level of thc in your system.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not gonna tell you *how* I know... But that's not entirely true...


----------

